# Tennessee or Alabama



## Crowbar

We are thinking about moving closer to our kids and we would like to know which of these states are the cheapest to live in, Tennessee or Alabama. We would like to know what different taxes are and what the price of vehicle license are.We are thinking about northern Ala.or southern Tennessee. What do the real estate taxes run. We don't want to be close to any major towns.


----------



## DarleneJ

There is no state income tax in TN. There is high sales tax on everything, including food. The amount changes on the county you live in. You would have to check with the county you live in for real estate taxes. They vary drastically. We've lived in quite a few places. TN was the only place we every had to pay a $430 deposit just to have the electricity turned on.

Food prices used to be lower in the south. We've just moved back north and I don't see much difference.

TN isn't divided by north and south. It is more west, central and east.

It wasn't expensive to license our vehicles in TN. Under $100 per. Light trailers don't require license or registration.

Really, some of the questions you are asking are relative to the county and municipalities you would be living near rather than a state by state comparison. Are you looking to own or rent? You may want to check the laws regarding inheritance, property sales tax, etc.

You may want to consider fuel costs between TN and AL as they are continuing to rise and could become a major expense as well.


----------



## Crowbar

We would be looking for 30 + acres in the country. Income tax would not be a problem with us because my pension is non taxable. Is Alabama the state that has no sales tax? I think the gas prices are about the same there as it is here. I've never heard of an inheritance tax? Does Tenn have that? I may ask some funny questions but we are just trying to get some ideas if we would like to live there. Any and all answers are greatly appreciate. Thank you so much.


----------



## Rollochrome

Tennessee is at the top...usually the VERY top....of tax friendly and government "light" states to live in..on top of being just beautiful in most of the state..

Alabama is......Alabama.... Just another Arkansas or Mississippi..

20 minutes on Google and you will see there is absolutely no comparison..


----------



## Crowbar

The wife and I are in our seventies and the Question about their being an inheritance tax is very important to us! Does anyone know for sure if Tennessee has one. As you can see we live in Mo. and we are wanting to move closer to the kids in Georgia. We have to make a decision to move to Tennessee or just move four hours close and stay in Mo. Some where like Van Buren. What's your thought's ? I'm not a computer person and we have dial up and cant do much on here. That sure makes it hard to look for a place when we cant download any pictures.


----------



## DarleneJ

You would do best to get the information direct from the TN gov't link posted below. Yes, there is an inheritance/estate tax in TN. The rate is based on how much the estate is valued - 

http://www.tn.gov/revenue/tntaxes/inherit.shtml


----------



## backwoods

Crowbar, I'm a native Tennesseean, from East Tn, now transplanted to middle Tn. Not sure where in Georgia your going to be traveling to, let me know and maybe I can suggest some areas nearby that I know of and like. Tennessee is known for being "the state to retire to" in regard to taxes, quality of life, cost of living, etc.


----------



## o&itw

http://www.kiplinger.com/slideshow/retirement/T006-S001-10-most-tax-friendly-states-for-retirees/

http://taxes.about.com/od/statetaxes/a/Best-States-for-Retirees.htm


http://www.marketwatch.com/story/the-most-tax-friendly-states-for-retirees-2013-02-21


----------



## KMA1

Crowbar,

North Alabama has some really nice rural areas where land can still be found at reasonable prices. Alabama has sales taxes that vary by county and municipality. Property taxes are not as cheap as they used to be but still lower than most states. I am not aware of any state inherence taxes. Huntsville has first rate medical services. The Tennessee Lake has really good fishing, with Lake Guntersville rated very high on National Level. I live in Marshall County, but I would recommend taking a look in Jackson County, particularly the Paint Rock River Valley or east of the Tennesse Lake on Lookout Mountain. Marshall and Dekalb Counties also have some beautiful rural areas. The area around Huntland Tennessee just north of the Alabama state line is also beautiful in my opinion. 

Hope this helps.

KMA1


----------



## Crowbar

Thanks guy's for the links. I'm studying them now and will get back with some more questions as soon as possible. We have kids in Ill. and in Cartersville Georgia. Last year when we were on our way home we cut across Alabama to see if we would like it and what we saw was not impressive.But I'm sure there has to be some nice places like kma1 pointed out and when we go back down to the kids we will try and go see those areas. I have always known that Tennessee was one of the best and most beautiful places to see. I have a brother that died there when he was building his dream home. If he were still alive that is where I would be.


----------



## DarleneJ

TN starts getting pretty around Chattanooga and East into the Appalachian Mtns.

It's about as south as you can get without crossing over into GA.

Why not just move to GA?

No matter where you're at down there, if you're near water, you'll contend with venomous snakes. We made the best of it, but I was glad to move back north.


----------



## Crowbar

We are looking for a place way away for any big towns. We were both born and raised in Illinois and was glad to leave when I finally retired. I don't think much more of Georgia. I would appreciate any ideas of where we should look for a home in Alabama or Tennessee. I love to fish and garden and drive through the mountains. We want acreage and a nice view. I like neighbors but not too close.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM

We moved to Alabama almost 6 years ago~ and I still just can't say enough good things about Alabama. I love it here and I'm never leaving. We live about midpoint between Huntsville and Birmingham. It's perfect~ the city is close enough my husband can easily work there and we can get services there as needed~ but we are definitely rural where we live. We joke with people that when your coming out to our place~ when you hear the banjos your almost here!


----------



## Cyngbaeld

Try http://www.crye-leike.com/ for real estate. They have a lot of listings in TN, not so many in AL. You can put in the parameters you want and search by region.


----------



## Crowbar

Thanks so much for the good ideas. We just got off the phone with the real estate company that Cyngbaeld told us about and they are going to send us some information and have a real estate agent from our area to help us deal with this. Kma1 gave us the idea of where to look and I thank him or her for the great ideas to. We will see shortly if we can afford to even think about moving down there.


----------



## Crowbar

DarleneJ said:


> You would do best to get the information direct from the TN gov't link posted below. Yes, there is an inheritance/estate tax in TN. The rate is based on how much the estate is valued -
> 
> http://www.tn.gov/revenue/tntaxes/inherit.shtml


 You can sure tell a lawyer wrote this. Can any one understand what in the world it said? Are they doing away with this tax in 2016?


----------



## DryHeat

> Are they doing away with this tax in 2016?


That's how I read it... if you die in 2015, you'd have to have an estate over $5 million to have the amount over that taxed at up to 10%, then no tax at all after 2016. I lived in the Knoxville area for maybe 15 years and found it very easy-going and low-overhead for running a small business. Well, OK, Knoxville was tagged in the '50s as "the ugliest city in the US" I do believe, but the rolling hills and Smoky Mountain areas are spectacular. I never found it made a lot of difference to me, but culturally the Eastern areas were "Union" aligned during the Civil War since there just weren't any plantations and therefore slaveholding culture in the area. Go west past Nashville and down into the Mississippi River drainage areas approaching Memphis and you're into the Deep South. Further cultural note, early in the recent movie "Django," a plantation is visited, complete with Spanish moss hanging from oaks on flat land, said to be located in Gatlinburg, TN. Hogswallow to that, that's in the Smoky Mt. foothills with no moss or plantations anywhere near, LOL. Those dudes were *lost* for real.


----------



## Crowbar

Thanks DryHeat. 
I was sure hoping that is what I read. I will probably be looking in Tennessee now because I was not sure of what that said. We are looking for a nice peaceful place away from the race track of modern life. A place that we can make friends and just enjoy life.


----------



## SimplerTimez

I lived in both NE TN and NW TN. Great people. Very low property taxes. Absolutely beautiful state, with four seasons.

Work prospects are far better in NE TN, but prices are higher on land. Sales tax is high, but as others have mentioned, no State income tax.

I loved Tennessee, and I miss it. Go take my place 

Best wishes on your decision!

~ST


----------



## Stonybrook

Actually, you might want to look close to the TNGA border, but buy in TN. No income tax in TN and low sales taxes in GA. I know a lot of TN folks go over to GA to buy big ticket items (aside from cars, they still nail you there). It is a thought. The further out from the cities you get, the lower the property taxes, etc. Here are some of the counties in SE TN. http://hit.state.tn.us/tnmap/se1.htm You have to get further away from Hamilton County to find cheaper land. I would be looking at least a hour from Chattanooga. You can find some good deals out there though.


----------



## MiterBox

Crowbar, I live in Middle TN, Perry County. This county has a high unemployment rate, but low cost of living. The land prices are good, the County Sheriff is a good man, and it is quite beautiful here, as most of TN is. For better deals on land, check out www.realtracs.com when you can get on the WorldWideWait... Or, I could put you in touch with a few local realtors.


----------



## Crowbar

Thanks guys for the replies. We had a lighting strike and have been out of phone service for four days. We have been in touch with a realtor and told them that we are looking in the south east part of Tennessee and want a place at least a hundred miles from any large city. I sure hope this works because it will be very hard for us because of our age and the years of stuff we need to get read of.


----------

